
Nwzer: Artificial Intelligence and Blockchain Powered Citizen Journalism - karimmaassen
http://nwzer.com/
======
karimmaassen
Also, backed by the Google Digital News Initiative:
[https://medium.com/@karimmaassen/nwzers-wisdom-of-crowds-
mac...](https://medium.com/@karimmaassen/nwzers-wisdom-of-crowds-machine-
funded-by-the-google-digital-news-initiative-bb8aaa691a7f)

